

Show HN: A gong that rings automatically when we get a new client - bengarvey
http://engineering.rjmetrics.com/2013/09/27/the-gonginator

======
TheSmoke
nice job and idea.

this reminded me of github using traffic lights for their continious
integration system.

[1]
[http://urbanhonking.com/ideasfordozens/2010/05/19/the_github...](http://urbanhonking.com/ideasfordozens/2010/05/19/the_github_stoplight/)

[2] [https://github.com/atduskgreg/GitHub-
Stoplight](https://github.com/atduskgreg/GitHub-Stoplight)

------
greenyoda
Do people who are hard at work and trying to concentrate really want to be
interrupted by a gong at random intervals? It must get really old after about
the third time. I'd much prefer to get an e-mail each week with a list of new
customers, or just put it on an internal web site.

------
wehadfun
I chuckled at the link to ifttt about page

[https://ifttt.com/wtf](https://ifttt.com/wtf)

